# Dubai Police Traffic Dep't



## mark_boro19 (May 3, 2010)

Hi all,

Does anyone know what time the traffic department is open until during Ramadan? I have to go there to pay a fine but unsure whether I can make it during a weekday. I gather it is also open on a Saturday.

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

why don't you give them a call and ask?


----------



## nazimm (Aug 13, 2010)

9AM during Ramadan is when most things open during Ramadan...


----------

